# [Polish NR] Michał Pleskowicz 8.11 3x3 average



## Sajwo (Mar 30, 2014)

7.96	9.24	7.57	8.79	7.03	= 8.11


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

now he needs a haircut


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> now he needs a haircut



what hair cut? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3AQvpCYTIM


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2014)

Man, mini heart attack reading Michal Pleskowicz 8.11


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's amazing. I can't find a time when he's not smiling during a solve.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 30, 2014)

well deserved. Great average Michal!


----------

